# Cant decide



## nydx1 (May 19, 2011)

Hey guys should i put a GFCI at the beginning of my run in the bathroom or should i add it at the end. Or maby i shoukd add an AFCI breaker for that line. :/ help...


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

got your asbestos undies on dude? it's fixin to get warm......:whistling2:


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

See what your code book says.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nydx1 said:


> Hey guys should i put a GFCI at the beginning of my run in the bathroom or should i add it at the end. Or maby i shoukd add an AFCI breaker for that line. :/ help...


Is this for a school prodject ?

Do you have a 2011 NEC ?


Think about the perpose of GFCI protection.


Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:


----------



## nydx1 (May 19, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Is this for a school prodject ?
> 
> Do you have a 2011 NEC ?
> 
> ...


Yes 
No
I did
And what???


----------



## nydx1 (May 19, 2011)

dawgs said:


> See what your code book says.


I only have an NEC book from 2008 :/ next year i get a 2012 book


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey, btw, welcome to the forum. Congrats on choosing the trade. This is a great place to get info and help but it can get a little hairy at times. Word of advice, when posing a question like you did, people will make assumptions. If you come out and give a little more info at the beginning, people will generally be more apt to help without the flack. As to your question, get into the code book 210.8(a). If we give it to you without you looking it up, you don't learn as much...:thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

nydx1 said:


> Hey guys should i put a GFCI at the beginning of my run in the bathroom or should i add it at the end. Or maby i shoukd add an AFCI breaker for that line. :/ help...


Depends entirely on whether you want to GFCI protect anything besides receptacles in the bathroom... and your convenience. Most bathrooms are different.

It doesn't need to be afci at all.

Wrong sub-forum btw, it aint linework.


----------



## nydx1 (May 19, 2011)

Jmohl said:


> Hey, btw, welcome to the forum. Congrats on choosing the trade. This is a great place to get info and help but it can get a little hairy at times. Word of advice, when posing a question like you did, people will make assumptions. If you come out and give a little more info at the beginning, people will generally be more apt to help without the flack. As to your question, get into the code book 210.8(a). If we give it to you without you looking it up, you don't learn as much...:thumbsup:


I am first learning this trade so i dont yet have any books i will be getting them next year whwn i go into electrical occupations. I have a wireing test and my teacher said i shoukd ask an electrition for help...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Generally speaking we install GFCI receptacles at the bathroom since the bathrooms must be kept separate from the rest of the wiring. GFCI breakers are another option but they cost 3 times as much as the receptacle. 

@ choices in wiring residential bathrooms. First is to wiring all the receptacles in the bathrooms to one circuit-- basically keep them separate from the other wiring. Or you can wire one entire bathroom on one 20 amp circuit- no wiring from that bathroom can go anywhere else.

I like the first option.-- No afci required in the bathrooms.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok, to break it down, 210.8 (a) Residential: All 125 volt, single phase, 15 or 20 ampere recepticles installed in locations (1) through (8) shall have ground fault interupter protection for personnel
(1) bathrooms 
(2) garages etc.... 
Ground fault ALWAYS for wet locations, Afci for everything else. You can use a combo breaker and cover your bases.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Dennis beat me to it...


----------



## nydx1 (May 19, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Generally speaking we install GFCI receptacles at the bathroom since the bathrooms must be kept separate from the rest of the wiring. GFCI breakers are another option but they cost 3 times as much as the receptacle.
> 
> @ choices in wiring residential bathrooms. First is to wiring all the receptacles in the bathrooms to one circuit-- basically keep them separate from the other wiring. Or you can wire one entire bathroom on one 20 amp circuit- no wiring from that bathroom can go anywhere else.
> 
> I like the first option.-- No afci required in the bathrooms.


Thanks, but i am useing 1 line so i have to run 3 recepticals that have to be ground fault protected and i have to run a light on a single pole switch


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

nydx1 said:


> Thanks, but i am useing 1 line so i have to run 3 recepticals that have to be ground fault protected and i have to run a light on a single pole switch


That is not compliant unless they are all in the same bathroom.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

nydx1 said:


> Thanks, but i am useing 1 line so i have to run 3 recepticals that have to be ground fault protected and i have to run a light on a single pole switch


It probably is easiest in this case to run your circuit to the first gfci outlet location. Then splice on the line side to the switch and to the light. On the load side feed to the next receptacle outlet and run the next one in series.

Bathrooms don't require any afci protection at all in the '08.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That is not compliant unless they are all in the same bathroom.


As a matter of practice I find it's best to run a dedicated circuit to each bath rather than line/loading all of the baths receptacles. I haven't done that since I did new construction tracts and apartments.


----------



## nydx1 (May 19, 2011)

Rudeboy said:


> It probably is easiest in this case to run your circuit to the first gfci outlet location. Then splice on the line side to the switch and to the light. On the load side feed to the next receptacle outlet and run the next one in series.
> 
> Bathrooms don't require any afci protection at all in the '08.


Thanks thats what i was looking for thank you now i can finish my test tomorrow... But is 14-2 and 14-3 wire ok? Or what woukd work best?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That is not compliant unless they are all in the same bathroom.


Yes, maybe I'm making a bad assumption that this only one bathroom.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

nydx1 said:


> Thanks thats what i was looking for thank you now i can finish my test tomorrow... But is 14-2 and 14-3 wire ok? Or what woukd work best?


No, 12-2, it's a 20a ckt.


----------



## nydx1 (May 19, 2011)

Rudeboy said:


> No, 12-2, it's a 20a ckt.


Thats that yellow insulation wire right


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

nydx1 said:


> Thats that yellow insulation wire right


No it's the blue stuff.


----------



## nydx1 (May 19, 2011)

Rudeboy said:


> No it's the blue stuff.


Are u being funny or saying the truth


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

nydx1 said:


> Are u being funny or saying the truth


I'm Canadian, give me a break.
:whistling2:


----------



## nydx1 (May 19, 2011)

Rudeboy said:


> I'm Canadian, give me a break.
> :whistling2:


Yo i go to canada every year i love it up there


----------



## dreamer (Apr 17, 2011)

dude if u think its the blu stuff inhale deeply,and osshssh your troubles r gone


----------

